# Cairo airport customs seize Egyptian trying to smuggle 700 live snakes on a plane



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By *Associated Press*
Thursday, May 24, 2007 - Updated: 10:01 AM EST

*C*AIRO, Egypt - Customs officers at Cairo's airport on Thursday detained a man bound for Saudi Arabia who was trying to smuggle 700 live snakes on a plane, airport authorities said. 
 The officers were stunned when a passenger, identified as Yahia Rahim Tulba, after being asked to open his carryon bag, told them it contained live snakes. 
Tulba opened his bag to show the snakes to the police and asked the officers, who held a safe distance, not to come close. Among the various snakes, hidden in small cloth sacks, were two poisonous cobras. 
The Egyptian said he had hoped to sell the snakes in Saudi Arabia. Police confiscated the snakes and turned Tulba over to the prosecutor's office, accusing him of violating export laws and endangering the lives of other passengers. 
According to the customs officials, Tulba claimed the snakes are wanted by Saudis who display them in glass jars in shops, keep them as pets or sell them to research centers. 
The value of the snakes was not immediately known.

http://news.bostonherald.com/offBeat/view.bg?articleid=1002918


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

> The Egyptian said he had hoped to sell the snakes in Saudi Arabia.


Like SA doesn't have enough poisonous snakes already??


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

Obvious reference... check!!


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*customs prevents snakes on a plane*

*customs prevents snakes on a plane*

CAIRO, Egypt - Customs officers at Cairo's airport on Thursday detained a man bound for Saudi Arabia who was trying to smuggle 700 live snakes on a plane, airport authorities said

The officers were stunned when a passenger, identified as Yahia Rahim Tulba, told them his carryon bag contained live snakes after he was asked to open it.
Tulba opened his bag to show the snakes to the police and asked the officers, who held a safe distance, not to come close. Among the various snakes, hidden in small cloth sacks, were two poisonous cobras, authorities said.
The Egyptian said he had hoped to sell the snakes in Saudi Arabia. Police confiscated the snakes and turned Tulba over to the prosecutor's office, accusing him of violating export laws and endangering the lives of other passengers.
According to the customs officials, Tulba claimed the snakes are wanted by Saudis who display them in glass jars in shops, keep them as pets or sell them to research centers.
The value of the snakes was not immediately known

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070525..._on_a_plane;_ylt=AgfpJe3cpdas5b7q3OT5yGjtiBIF


----------



## NytroCop (Feb 4, 2007)

*Re: customs prevents snakes on a plane*

http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=30933

sorry, kwflatbed already beat you to the punch.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Man arrested for attempting to bring Snakes on a Plane!*

*Man arrested for attempting to bring Snakes on a Plane! *

(www.thestar.com)
This guy must not have seen the movie. Did he not know that if he succeeded, Samuel L. Jackson would have promptly taken care of them?


----------

